
Show HN: WebGL low-poly saturn example - alex2401
http://whitestormjs.xyz/playground/?example=saturn&dir=demo
======
ionwake
Hey Alex did you do this?

~~~
alex2401
Yes, me. What do you want to ask?

~~~
ionwake
Its pretty sweet bro, you want to collab on a space game in the future?

